# Webseiten-Vorlagen?



## Krankes-Kaff (13. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Homepage nun endlich mal in einem gutem Design erstrahlen lassen.

Bisher habe ich immer nur auf das Inhaltliche geachtet aber nun finde ich, sollte meine Homepage auch optisch verändert werden.

Leider habe ich noch nie groß mit Grafikprogrammen gearbeitet und bin auch nicht sehr kreativ begabt. :-(

Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob es villleicht Seiten gibt, auf denen man "so etwas wie" fertige Design bekommen kann, ohne dafür eine Menge Geld auszugeben.

Sollte es so etwas nicht kostengünstig geben wäre es klasse, wenn ihr mir vielleicht einige Tipps geben könntet, wie ich mich ein wenig ins Webdesign usw. einarbeiten kann.


Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## da_Dj (13. November 2004)

Im Web gibts tausende von Templates. Sind vorgefertigte Seiten, ob die dich optisch ansprechen weiss ich nicht. Die Preise sind ziemlich unterschiedlich. Gibt einige die es für Lau gibt, für manche bezahlst du aber schon mal 500-1000 Euro [die sind dann meist qualitativ weitaus hochwertiger, kann sein, muss aber nicht!] Musst mal nach googlen, ich weiss nämlich nicht wo es die gibt, mache meine Seiten lieber selber


----------



## snail (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

auf Ebay findest Du jede Menge Anbieter von Templates. Einfach nach "Templates" suchen. Hier bekommst für ein paar EURO Inspiration und fertige Layouts.

Gruss snail


----------



## snail (15. November 2004)

http://www.templatemonster.com


----------

